# Modificar Antiradar de los baratos



## GabyCR (Dic 27, 2006)

Hola a todos,

Este es mi primer mensaje y daros la enhorabuena a todos. Deciros que no tengo mucha de electrónica, pero bueno, algo me defiendo.

El tema que propongo es modificar un antiradar de los baratos portátiles (60 euros) traído de china, para que tenga mayor alcance de recepción. Me da igual hacerlo luego fijo y sacarle las antenas y ponerlas en el morro del coche. Al final lo barato sale caro, pero bueno de perdidos al rio y con vuestra ayuda seguro que sale bien.

El antiradar en cuestión es este:
http://www.detectoarebune.ro/detectoare-radar-eurostar-rdv.html

Lo primero que voy a modificar es el tema del cono que tiene, para así intentar lograr algo más de alcance. Crearé uno en fibra de vidrio con diferente forma. (Si teneis ideas comentarmelo).
Mirar en esta página: http://www.detectoresderadar.com/ y ahí en el menú de la izda en "Amplicador de señal Booster".

Para el tema de hardware.
Me imagino que lo primero que necesitais es que le eche unas fotos verdad??? Yo lo he desmontado y me encuentro que para el tema de recepción de la señal tiene 4 componentes que no distingo pero que viene una "K" encima. Creo que utilizará uno por cada rango de frecuencias y lo acotará de alguna forma.

Este es el espectro y las caracteristicas que tiene que coger:
Banda X comprende el rango de frecuencias que va desde 9,300 GHz hasta 10,800 GHz  
Banda Ku comprende la frecuencia de 13,450 GHz 
Banda K comprende el rango de frecuencias que va desde 24,050 GHz hasta 24,250 GHz 
Banda Ka comprende el rango de frecuencias que va desde 33,200 GHz hasta 36,000 GHz  

Y esto lo que pone el fabricante:
» Detectia in banda X : 10.525 GHz
» Detectia in banda K : 24.150 GHz
» Detectia in noua banda K : 24.125 GHz
» Detectia in banda Ka : 33.4-37.0 GHz
» Detectia in banda Ku : 13.38-13.45 GHz

Lo que más me importa es que detecte las bandas K, Ka y Ku. El resto no importa ya que estos son los radares más utilizados en España. Os dejo el link de como van las frecuencias en España y Europa:
http://www.todoradares.com/web2007/radar/frecuencias.php

Buien, pues de "serie" la banda K se enciende muy a menudo. He oído que puede ser por bancos, gasolineras, etc. Funciona en una frecuencia de 24125 Ghz +-100Mhz. Hay alguna forma de acotarla????? También querría ampliar su campo para que la detecte antes.

La banda Ka es una de las más utilizadas, ya que son los pórticos y los radares en tripode. Estos más o menos utlizan los 34.360 Ghz +-100Mhz y ahora hay unos nuevos a 35,515 Ghz +- 100Mhz.

La banda Ku funciona a 13450 Ghz.

Bueno el tema final es conseguir que detecte desde más lejos y que haya menos interferencias.

Que os parece este proyecto????? Por donde empezamos???? Ir diciendome que es lo que necesitais.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## GabyCR (Dic 27, 2006)

Os pongo esta tabla para que veais exactamente en que frecuencias debería de funcionar y a su vez estar acotado:

http://www.todoradares.com/web2007/que_adquirir/queadquirir.php


----------



## GabyCR (Dic 29, 2006)

Nadie me puede echar una mano????? Sería bastante interesante poder modificar esto.


----------



## GabyCR (Ene 3, 2007)

UP!!! y feliz año nuevo!!!!!!


----------



## makine (Ene 3, 2007)

Hola GabyCr,

Tengo por aquí yo uno de esos, un avisador muy cutre que pita cuando le llega la señal, no falla nunca pero tiene un rango de frecuencias muy grande... me pasa lo mismo que a ti, me coge muchas frecuencias, en modo aotopista o modo ciudad. Cabe decir que el mio es peor que el tuyo con diferencia.Nunca falla por eso. Tengo la curiosiad de abrirlo y mirar como es.  Creo que el royo que maneja el rango de fecuencias está en el tema del condensador... lo que dices de la "K" ni guarra si lo has abierto aprovecha échale un par de fotillos majas y las cuelgas please, a ver si se anima la gente y te echan una ayuda, pero como tu dices, lo barato sale saliendo caro, el tiempo y dinero. 

Un saludo a ver que tal sale.


----------



## GabyCR (Ene 4, 2007)

Bueno, pues en cuanto pueda le echo unas fotillos. A ver si alguien nos echa una mano. Gracias!!!!!


----------



## GabyCR (Ene 19, 2007)

UP!!!


----------



## tecnicdeso (Feb 3, 2007)

El unico que es fiable es el BELTRONICS, 770R, Con el inhibidor laser. Actualmente estan trabajando mucho con laser. 

Todo lo demás es tirar el dinero por dos lados y una autentica basura y chapuza.


La unica pega es que el sistema completo de detector radio y láser con inhibidor anda sobre los 1000 Euros. 

Lo bueno vale pasta.


----------



## Riescoweb (Feb 10, 2007)

Hola.donde habeis conseguido esos antiradares? yo estoy interesado en uno porque por 60euros....  un saludo


----------

